# Hope this vid works for everyone



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well i was just playing around and decided to see if I could get this to work.Please let me know what you think guys and gals!!!!!!Thanks for looking everyone!!!!Sorry for being so short!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Come on guys-at least let me know if it's working or not!!!!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

kool...video...wat other fish do u got in there?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

face2006 said:


> kool...video...wat other fish do u got in there?


Thanks ya sir!!!!Dont know!!!What fish did you get to see-i cant watch the vid at all!!!My comp sucks!!!!I do have a 24 inch tyre track eel in there as well.Acouple syndo's some misc loaches,a couple different kind of pleco's!!!!it's a very crowded and active tank!!!


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

nice video. that arow is huge.

CK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> nice video. that arow is huge.
> 
> CK


Thank ya-he is getting there isn't he!!!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

HOLY sh*t.... Dude today I saw 3-4 2'+ aro at a public aquarium. But I have to say your owns all of them...it is fwalless







u made me want an aro now. I also love your clown knife, and you other fish are really cool too. the vid worked fine for me if u cant already tell.





















... u lucky sob


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Matty125 said:


> HOLY sh*t.... Dude today I saw 3-4 2'+ aro at a public aquarium. But I have to say your owns all of them...it is fwalless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words!!!!I know it's insane!!!!!Thanks for the words for my aro as well!!!!My clown knife is one of the nicest I have personally seen.Remember not to get on though unless you can properly house it though-if you can and have done your homework by all means get one-There a kewl fish and makes the top of my tank come to life-I wouldn't get rid of him for the world!!!!!I'm glad you enjoyed the short clip-More to come in the future


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

Again awesome fish and setup







.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

latino heat said:


> Again awesome fish and setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ya sir


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

biggest clown knofe ive ever seen
ur tank is sweet


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ak you fish are simply flawless and your tanks and what you have done with them simply amazing







you are truly one of the best in the hobby


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> ak you fish are simply flawless and your tanks and what you have done with them simply amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,I spend alot of time with my fish-and alot of tank maintence as well-to keep it looking that way!!!The tank setup will change in the near future(I will provided updated pics,when my new tank comes in)







Thanks you for the kind words bob351!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

NICE. WHAT WAS that white fish ?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

alan said:


> NICE. WHAT WAS that white fish ?


My aro!!!Maybe-I'm not sure which one you are talking about there sir!!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

the one at the end of the clip


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

alan said:


> the one at the end of the clip


Sorry I can not watch the clip!!!
The only other thing I can think of in my tank that even closly resembles what your talking about would be my pimelodus blochi-my catfish!!!!Is that it!!!!I have a firemouth in there and other than that-Thats all I can think of at the moment!!!


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Loving that tank mate, nice video, keep em' coming!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hughie said:


> Loving that tank mate, nice video, keep em' coming!


Thanks,I have worked hard on this tank!!!!It's not exactly easy to keep and m,aintain a tank like this!!!!







I will be posting more vids in the future!!I want to get one of my mean ass fh as well!!!!.Once again thanks for the words Hughie!!


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

What a thrill to see a video of the fish I up untill now could only admire in still photography. Your lighting is great, what bulbs are your running?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Fastmover13 said:


> What a thrill to see a video of the fish I up untill now could only admire in still photography. Your lighting is great, what bulbs are your running?


Something like 2 10,000k daylights(or something like that)and I run 2 actinic or whatever as well-(I just kept playing with different bulbs until I got the look i liked,dont care if it's right or not)I know there not fw bulbs,But they enhance the color of my fish quite well.







Nothing special-wait until i get my 55 gal planted going-That will be something to see for sure!!!!I have sunk a ton of money into so far,and am nnowhere near done yet!!!


----------

